# BROWNING BXD



## rcleofly

I'm going to pick up a box of Browning BXD 12ga. 3-1/2" 1-1/2oz BB loads box says 1500fps. As soon as I can I'm going to pattern them out of my Remington Versamax 28" barrel using Carlson Ext. mid and long range waterfowl chokes. 

Curious if anyone else has pattern them yet? Or if anyone plans on using them? 

I'll share my results but the true test won't come until I'm in a layout missing geese lmao.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I know my Federal Blue Box 1 9/16 ounce 1's through a BPS factory mod will dust any duck or goose I care to reach, and if I want them extra dead I switch to improved modified. No longer being made, I hope the Fiocchi loads in the same recipe will do as well. Having seen what the Fiocchi's in 2's can do to ducks, I picked up a case, and they worked just as well for me, including a sweet double on 35 yard 13# geese that made two lovely thumps in the field.

Nice part is the above loads can be had for $15.50 a box by the case. Browning better have something special for what they charge.


----------



## Pat P

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I know my Federal Blue Box 1 9/16 ounce 1's through a BPS factory mod will dust any duck or goose I care to reach, and if I want them extra dead I switch to improved modified. No longer being made,.


Federal stopped making the blue box?


----------



## craigrh13

rcleofly said:


> I'm going to pick up a box of Browning BXD 12ga. 3-1/2" 1-1/2oz BB loads box says 1500fps. As soon as I can I'm going to pattern them out of my Remington Versamax 28" barrel using Carlson Ext. mid and long range waterfowl chokes.
> 
> Curious if anyone else has pattern them yet? Or if anyone plans on using them?
> 
> I'll share my results but the true test won't come until I'm in a layout missing geese lmao.


Why waste your money on buying the name? It's just Winchester ammo with Brownings name on it...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Dunn's stopped carrying them in 1's in that loading. Sorry, should have been more clear.


----------



## rcleofly

Well I want to cabelas yesterday and they didn't have the BXD load I was after. 

Yes they are made by Winchester. But, from what I understand the wad and the plated shot were specifically made for the BXD and aren't used in any Winchester load. Now it may just be a different color wad. lol, you never really know with all the sales hype. I just figured it would be fun to try them out at the patterning board. 

I'm a bit surprised at the price. Price is very close to that of Heavy Metal and Black clouds. Better be a nice load when your asking that much $$$.


----------



## John Singer

If you are looking for steel shot that is a real value and a good price, try Rio Blue Steel. I have been using the 2 3/4" 1 1/8 oz #2. It patterns as well as my best custom reloads and hits birds hard.

Cabela's carries it and often puts it on sale.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/shooting/ammunition/shotgun-ammunition|/pc/104792580/c/104691780/sc/104567580/rio-bluesteel-8482-shotgun-shells-150-per-case/707002.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/shotgun-ammunition/_/N-1100191/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104567580


----------



## hammerdown

John Singer said:


> If you are looking for steel shot that is a real value and a good price, try Rio Blue Steel. I have been using the 2 3/4" 1 1/8 oz #2. It patterns as well as my best custom reloads and hits birds hard.
> 
> Cabela's carries it and often puts it on sale.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/shooting/ammunition/shotgun-ammunition|/pc/104792580/c/104691780/sc/104567580/rio-bluesteel-8482-shotgun-shells-150-per-case/707002.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/shotgun-ammunition/_/N-1100191/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104567580


i personally like 1oz and 9/16ths in kent 3 1/2 bb and black cloud 3 1/2 1/2 oz bbb goose killing mother load out of mt sbe 2 with kicks


----------



## rcleofly

Unless I find some amazing load while I play around. In my hunting bag I have Heavy Metal 3-1/2" 1-1/2oz BB and #2s for ducks and geese this season.


----------



## John Singer

hammerdown said:


> i personally like 1oz and 9/16ths in kent 3 1/2 bb and black cloud 3 1/2 1/2 oz bbb goose killing mother load out of mt sbe 2 with kicks


I have never had to use a 3 1/2" shell to kill a goose.


----------



## hammerdown

John Singer said:


> I have never had to use a 3 1/2" shell to kill a goose.


so you gun does not shoot 3 1/2 then


----------



## Gamekeeper

Can I refer some of you to my dentist? He needs the business, and gives steak pkgs for referrals.
1.5+ oz of steel is bad molar medicine. Great crown breakers for sure.


----------



## wavie

John Singer said:


> I have never had to use a 3 1/2" shell to kill a goose.


John, you sound like my father. He has no problems taking geese with 2 3/4 shells with his 20 ga.


----------



## rcleofly

If you've ever shot 3-1/2" loads out of a Versamax you'd use them. I wouldn't do it out of my 870. After a few shots it was just to much. My Versamax fits me really nice and handles the big loads very well. 

My theory on 3-1/2" loads is this, they have more shot. It's that simple. More pellets going down range per shot. So, if you can shoot them as I can without getting the crap beat out of you, then do it.

Can argue all you want, cut open a 3" and a 3-1/2" and count the pellets. I'm not the worlds greatest waterfowl hunter. I get excited and miss all the time. Sometimes I know right before I pull the trigger I'm missing, lol. I'm sure anyone who has ever spent anytime shooting trap or skeet knows what I'm talking about. I'll miss no matter what load I use. It's going to happen.

What I'm saying is in no way shape or form are you going to convince me that if you use a 3" BB 1500fps heavy metal it is going to magically have some kind of advantage over a 3-1/2" 1500fps BB heavy metal. Unless it hurts and you flinch. Unless for some reason it blows your pattern, every gun and choke is different so that is a possibility. But, not in my case at all.


----------



## Bigeejakes

rcleofly said:


> If you've ever shot 3-1/2" loads out of a Versamax you'd use them. I wouldn't do it out of my 870. After a few shots it was just to much. My Versamax fits me really nice and handles the big loads very well.
> 
> My theory on 3-1/2" loads is this, they have more shot. It's that simple. More pellets going down range per shot. So, if you can shoot them as I can without getting the crap beat out of you, then do it.
> 
> Can argue all you want, cut open a 3" and a 3-1/2" and count the pellets. I'm not the worlds greatest waterfowl hunter. I get excited and miss all the time. Sometimes I know right before I pull the trigger I'm missing, lol. I'm sure anyone who has ever spent anytime shooting trap or skeet knows what I'm talking about. I'll miss no matter what load I use. It's going to happen.
> 
> What I'm saying is in no way shape or form are you going to convince me that if you use a 3" BB 1500fps heavy metal it is going to magically have some kind of advantage over a 3-1/2" 1500fps BB heavy metal. Unless it hurts and you flinch. Unless for some reason it blows your pattern, every gun and choke is different so that is a possibility. But, not in my case at all.


To use your own logic... If you miss a bird it's your own fault (mine too). If I have a lethal pattern at that distance (usually 90+ pellets in a 30" circle) with 2 3/4" ... It doesn't matter whether you start with 120, or 500 pellets... That bird is dead... So when you're using shells that cost more (3 1/2") you're just wasting money.

Pattern your gun, get ahold of Tom rosters lethality table and quit spending money on fancy loads / chokes. Dead is dead, I don't need it deader.


----------



## rcleofly

Bigeejakes said:


> To use your own logic... If you miss a bird it's your own fault (mine too). If I have a lethal pattern at that distance (usually 90+ pellets in a 30" circle) with 2 3/4" ... It doesn't matter whether you start with 120, or 500 pellets... That bird is dead... So when you're using shells that cost more (3 1/2") you're just wasting money.
> 
> Pattern your gun, get ahold of Tom rosters lethality table and quit spending money on fancy loads / chokes. Dead is dead, I don't need it deader.


What size shot are you using our of your 2-3/4" loads? Just curious.


----------



## craigrh13

3.5" doesn't give you anymore power. It just has more shot. Simple as that. I quit wasting my money on them. They don't kill birds any harder than a 3". I shoot 2's and 3's for early season birds and BB at late season. It's all you need for decoying geese.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I pretty commonly use a 1oz load of BB's for geese.
I like the Versamax. I'm going to trade off a couple raffle winnings for one of the fancy models. It reminds me of my old Mag 10. 
If I set up on the fly line at Cheyenne Bottoms, I want max artillery for the specks.


----------



## rcleofly

Lol kind of wish I didn't ever mention 3-1/2". I was just excited to play with a new load. Lmao, FML 

I really like my Versamax also. I was a bit unsure when I got it. It just got me so well Out of the box. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## John Singer

hammerdown said:


> so you gun does not shoot 3 1/2 then


Hammerdown, you are absolutely correct. All of my 12 gauge guns have 2 3/4" chambers. 

For goose hunting, I reload my own shells. For several years now, I have used a 7/8 oz load of #B steel at 1700+ fps. This load patterns beautifully in two of my guns (one modified and one light modified). One season, I 12 geese and only used 16 rounds. Every goose but one was either dead or unable to move when it hit the ground.

Last year, I started to load a version of the "Holy Grail" load from the Shooting and Ballistics forum of Duck Hunting Chat. It is an 1 1/8 oz load of #B steel at about 1400 fps. This winter, I used that load on a goose hunt which involved mostly pass shooting. Some of the shots were rather long. That day, in February, I shot a limit of 5 geese using 12 rounds. Two of the geese I shot twice while they were in the air.

I do a great deal of pattern work and do a lot of my own reloading. A few years ago, I did some pattern testing of a guy's Browning Gold with 3 1/2" shells. I do not recall which brand of ammo but I do understand the appeal of 3 1/2" guns and shells. It is very easy to achieve a killing pattern with the volume of shot you are sending downrange. That convenience does not come without a price, however. That ammo costs significantly more and the recoil is substantial. 

As an older dude I can tell you with certainty: "There is nothing positive that comes from recoil."

I often have joked with people hunting with me: "Guys that use 3 1/2" shells are compensating for something.".


----------



## John Singer

rcleofly said:


> Lol kind of wish I didn't ever mention 3-1/2". I was just excited to play with a new load. Lmao, FML
> 
> I really like my Versamax also. I was a bit unsure when I got it. It just got me so well Out of the box. Couldn't be happier.


I hunt with couple of guys that have that gun and like it a great deal.


----------



## craigrh13

John Singer said:


> I hunt with couple of guys that have that gun and like it a great deal.


It's still a Remington at heart though. I know my friends lost all of his camo within 3 months. He did abuse the piss out of it hunting the Arkie bottoms though. It still gave him trouble when it got cold.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Bug spray eats almost all finishes. But I don't really care all that much about the finish on a duck gun anyway.

I just like the technology of the Versamax. The grip is too vertical for me on the Benelli's and the Beretta Extrema's.


----------



## craigrh13

Gamekeeper said:


> Bug spray eats almost all finishes. But I don't really care all that much about the finish on a duck gun anyway.
> 
> I just like the technology of the Versamax. The grip is too vertical for me on the Benelli's and the Beretta Extrema's.


I asked them if he used any solvent or anything on it and he said no. He just kept it in his Rangers gun holder bouncing around the bottoms. The gun literally looked white and it was 3 months old


----------



## Gamekeeper

That sounds like UV or extreme abrasion damage to me. That's why they make Krylon.


----------



## rcleofly

I often have joked with people hunting with me: "Guys that use 3 1/2" shells are compensating for something.".

Lmao, hey it may be little, but it's cute.


----------



## John Singer

rcleofly, to address your OP:

I have no experience with the Browning BXD ammo directly. I did some looking at the Browning website. It appears to me to be the Browning boutique (read that gimmick) ammo. It looks like their attempt to capture some of the market that Federal has with the Black Cloud line or maybe Winchester has with their "Blind Side".

The wad in the Browning BXD is very similar to the Federal Black Cloud. About 8 or 10 years ago, I was in Salt Lake City. Gallenson's Gun Shop, downtown, was selling a wad for reloading that was just like that wad. It was called the Choke-4 wad. I bought a couple hundred of these wads and did some extensive testing with them.

In a 2 3/4" hull, I was able to load up 7/8 oz of most sizes of steel shot. With B and BB steel, I was able to get some decent patterns at 40 yards or so. One thing that I observed was that that wad often traveled 40 yards and slammed into the patterning board. Also, I noticed that when I was shooting with a crosswind, the entire shot pattern often struck noticeably to the downwind side of the target. I hypothesize that this type of wad carries the shot further down range and is more affected by a crosswind than standard wads are.

I loaded up a box or two of these shells and used them for goose hunting. I kept about 25 wads for future reference. I still have them. I sent the rest to a guy in Texas who wanted to try them for crane hunting. I used the last of the shells a couple of seasons ago. They killed geese well. However, I saw no advantage over my usual loads in terms of either pattern efficiency or performance on birds. I also tried to work up some lead turkey loads with the wads but could not exceed or even meet the pattern efficiency of other, conventional wads.

I suspect that this new line is a marketing gimmick and the BXD(Browning Extra Distance) will likely be a successful one based on those words alone and how they play on the waterfowl hunting public's psyche.


----------



## duckbuster2

I have been shooting a Remington 1100 for most of my 49 years hunting. I had 2 a 3'' mag. and a 2 3/4 sold the 3" years ago kill everything with 2 3/4'' - 3's.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Last year at Fennville, brutally cold day, few geese flying. Had a pair of heavies come out and ride the edge of the spread, then slide out without committing. Pulled up the 3.5" BPS and touched off two quick rounds. Geese were flying 90 degrees to me at the time. 56 long paces to a very dead goose, 53 paces to one that was on it's back kicking and not going any where. Was I happy I had a 3.5"? Yep. Would I have taken those shots with my 3" 12, not a chance.

Then, this is with a load that patterns nearly 100% at 40 yards.

Hunting late season refuge geese there's no such thing as too dead.

In regards to lighter loads, one of my best home brews back in the day was 1 1/16 ounce of 3's in a AA hull at about 1500 fps. Killed ducks like nothing. Also amused CO's when they picked up AA empties and you handed over an AA box full of AA hulls...


----------



## hammerdown

Gamekeeper said:


> Can I refer some of you to my dentist? He needs the business, and gives steak pkgs for referrals.
> 1.5+ oz of steel is bad molar medicine. Great crown breakers for sure.


what are you shooting 3 1/2s out of that would hurt you that bad my super black eagle 2 you cant even feel it. or it is a case of you need to go to Walmart and get some vagisil..


----------



## craigrh13

hammerdown said:


> what are you shooting 3 1/2s out of that would hurt you that bad my super black eagle 2 you cant even feel it. or it is a case of you need to go to Walmart and get some vagisil..


Dude. I've shot an SBE2. They kick a lot more than any gas gun I've shot. Especially my A400.


----------



## Bigeejakes

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Last year at Fennville, brutally cold day, few geese flying. Had a pair of heavies come out and ride the edge of the spread, then slide out without committing. Pulled up the 3.5" BPS and touched off two quick rounds. Geese were flying 90 degrees to me at the time. 56 long paces to a very dead goose, 53 paces to one that was on it's back kicking and not going any where. Was I happy I had a 3.5"? Yep. Would I have taken those shots with my 3" 12, not a chance.
> 
> Then, this is with a load that patterns nearly 100% at 40 yards.


I disagree; the awesome shot you describe had nothing to do with it being a 3 1/2" shell. I'm assuming you were using BB or BBB shot, a 3" shell will put enough pellets in a 30" at 55yrds to kill a goose if you match the shell/choke/gun and pattern to know it. 

Now; if your gun will get a 100% pattern at 40 with that load, and not anything else, then yes, you should shoot 3 1/2 because that's what your gun likes... (And it's awesome that you know your pattern)

But I'm betting you could find a cheaper 3" shell with the same pellet size that would pattern just as well, and kill just as well.

I was bitten by the 3 1/2 inch bug 8 years ago - but since then have realized how good 3" and 2 3/4 can be.

I'm working on patterning my $7/box Remington's this weekend!


----------



## hammerdown

craigrh13 said:


> Dude. I've shot an SBE2. They kick a lot more than any gas gun I've shot. Especially my A400.


i never feel anything man im 270 though its like shooting a bb gun never had a problem


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Size 1 shot. No need for bigger, 1's have enough energy at any range I'm going to shoot.

Maybe it's just my guns, but my 3" 12 (A390) patterns 4's and,3's great, is ok with 2's, and then struggles with larger shot. I never tore into it as I have the BPS and have it dialed in for long range.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Fortunately both guns love the 3" 1.25 ounce federal blue box, which are great on ducks except goldeneyes to 40 and a bit longer, but not much.

I shoot red box 2's in my 20. A box of duck rounds for my 20 costs $5 more than my 12's...


----------



## craigrh13

hammerdown said:


> i never feel anything man im 270 though its like shooting a bb gun never had a problem


I don't feel recoil either while hunting. Just screwing around though and you can tell the difference quite a bit. My A5 kicks like a damn mule. My Gold 10 shooting hot 3.5" rounds kicks less than a 3" round out of my a5.


----------



## rcleofly

My 870 sucked with 3-1/2" loads. It was terrible. My Versa Max is easily less kick with a 3-1/2" then my 870 with a 3".


----------



## John Singer

I do agree that perception of recoil is diminished when you are focused on game than when you are target shooting. 
That being said, some of you guys may not think that you feel recoil but you actually do. 

Your mind and body are affected by it and it does impact your shooting negatively. Again, there is nothing positive that comes from recoil. Have somebody video record you when you are shooting sometime if you do not believe me.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I wasn't talking about recoil.
I was talking about biting into an incompressable steel pellet, and the effect it has on a dental crown. Like about a grand's worth of effect. My dentist rewards me for referrals, so I was just trying to help a fellow out.

I guess none of the posters on this thread ever miss a pellet when the filetting is happening.
1.5oz+ is a lot of shot.


----------



## jwinks

Gamekeeper said:


> I wasn't talking about recoil.
> 
> I guess none of the posters on this thread ever miss a pellet when the filetting is happening.
> 1.5oz+ is a lot of shot.


Lol. I followed you, I was opting not to feed the troll. 

On that note, has anyone ever tried using a metal detector for finding shot?


----------



## hammerdown

craigrh13 said:


> I don't feel recoil either while hunting. Just screwing around though and you can tell the difference quite a bit. My A5 kicks like a damn mule. My Gold 10 shooting hot 3.5" rounds kicks less than a 3" round out of my a5.


craigrh13 do you ever have a cycling problem with the a5?


----------



## John Singer

jwinks said:


> Lol. I followed you, I was opting not to feed the troll.
> 
> On that note, has anyone ever tried using a metal detector for finding shot?


Check this out: http://www.fishingbuddy.com/removing-steel-shot-goose-breasts

Apparently some stud finders can be used to detect shot in goose breasts.


----------



## rcleofly

John Singer said:


> Check this out: http://www.fishingbuddy.com/removing-steel-shot-goose-breasts
> 
> Apparently some stud finders can be used to detect shot in goose breasts.


That's kind of cool actually.


----------



## John Singer

rcleofly said:


> That's kind of cool actually.


I thought so. It is well worth not trashing a meat grinder or your teeth.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I have a 3" Wizard detector. PIA to use on meat. Keeps nails out of the planer fine. YMMV of course.


----------



## craigrh13

hammerdown said:


> craigrh13 do you ever have a cycling problem with the a5?


Yup. It's been into Browning twice. It still won't cycle 1 1/8oz loads reliably. Then again no inertia gun I've had is anywhere close to reliable as a gas gun. The A5 swings, points and shoots great...when it's working


----------



## John Singer

craigrh13 said:


> Yup. It's been into Browning twice. It still won't cycle 1 1/8oz loads reliably. Then again no inertia gun I've had is anywhere close to reliable as a gas gun. The A5 swings, points and shoots great...when it's working


craigrh13, is that the new A5 or an older one?


----------



## craigrh13

John Singer said:


> craigrh13, is that the new A5 or an older one?


New. I also have a mint Jap Auto-5 that is a good shooter. I plan on taking it out a few times this year.


----------



## John Singer

craigrh13 said:


> New. I also have a mint Jap Auto-5 that is a good shooter. I plan on taking it out a few times this year.


Got ya. I had an inertia gun for many years. (Beretta 1200) The only way it was reliable with target loads was to shoot 3 1/4+ dram 1 1/8 oz loads. It was no fun to shoot those loads through 2 or 3 rounds of skeet. Vagisil did not help.


----------



## craigrh13

John Singer said:


> Got ya. I had an inertia gun for many years. (Beretta 1200) The only way it was reliable with target loads was to shoot 3 1/4+ dram 1 1/8 oz loads. It was no fun to shoot those loads through 2 or 3 rounds of skeet. Vagisil did not help.


In Brownings defense they recommend at least 1290 fps. I still think that is crazy. My A400 will shoot the lightest 7/8 oz loads up to the heaviest 3.5" without issue. The A5 had troubles before and after I sent it in with Federal 3 and 3.5". I even sent in the empties to them. I won't be shooting 3.5" anymore out of it, but it's just kind of the point. Since I got it back the 2nd time I have not tried 3 or 3.5".


----------



## hammerdown

craigrh13 said:


> In Brownings defense they recommend at least 1290 fps. I still think that is crazy. My A400 will shoot the lightest 7/8 oz loads up to the heaviest 3.5" without issue. The A5 had troubles before and after I sent it in with Federal 3 and 3.5". I even sent in the empties to them. I won't be shooting 3.5" anymore out of it, but it's just kind of the point. Since I got it back the 2nd time I have not trie
> 
> my a5 sucks it wont cycle certin rounds and or brands. i sold it in june


----------



## John Singer

craigrh13 said:


> In Brownings defense they recommend at least 1290 fps. I still think that is crazy.


Check out this video at about the 1-minute mark.






Browning claims that the gun should operate with everything from a light target load. 1290 fps/ 1/18 oz is not a "light" target load. You are right, that is crazy.


----------



## Bigeejakes

I went the SA route for a couple of years with a Beretta 390: great gun, and never had a jam - but - when I started getting into skeet, I got used to a browning cynergy; long story short - I now use the cynergy exclusively for all shotgunning. 2 chokes and I will never have to worry about a cycling issue - plus shooting the same gun for everything makes it simple to go from targets to the field.

The negative is only 2 shots; but usually if I got a 3rd shot off - it was a prayer shot, and with only two shots you focus a little more on the first two!

It does kick a lot more than the 390 though


----------



## craigrh13

John Singer said:


> Check out this video at about the 1-minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browning claims that the gun should operate with everything from a light target load. 1290 fps/ 1/18 oz is not a "light" target load. You are right, that is crazy.


I would consider that borderline false advertising. It's a shame too. That is the best feeling/pointing/shouldering gun I've ever handled. Just very unreliable. I wish it had even half the reliability of any of my Berettas I've had.


----------



## DecoySlayer

I use Sporting Ammo 2 in my 12ga 1 1/8OZ at 1700FPS #5 in the layout boat. I use the same load in #4 later in the season for mallards. I use a Pattermaster short range choke.

Out of my 20ga I use Fasteel 7/8OZ at 1550FPS #4 shot in the layout boat. I use the same load in #3 for mallards etc. I use a "skeet" choke in the 20ga

I don't hunt much geese but I have used Remington Hypersteel, #2, Patternmaster short range choke, good success.

Website for Sporting Ammo 2. They are a Michigan company out of Palms, MI.

www.sportingammo2.com


----------



## AaronJohn

If you're using a versamax anything will work :coolgleam


----------



## craigrh13

DecoySlayer said:


> I use Sporting Ammo 2 in my 12ga 1 1/8OZ at 1700FPS #5 in the layout boat. I use the same load in #4 later in the season for mallards. I use a Pattermaster short range choke.
> 
> Out of my 20ga I use Fasteel 7/8OZ at 1550FPS #4 shot in the layout boat. I use the same load in #3 for mallards etc. I use a "skeet" choke in the 20ga
> 
> I don't hunt much geese but I have used Remington Hypersteel, #2, Patternmaster short range choke, good success.
> 
> Website for Sporting Ammo 2. They are a Michigan company out of Palms, MI.
> 
> www.sportingammo2.com


You do realize that patternmaster are a wad stripping choke right? They don't recommend anything over 1500 fps with them as they don't strip the wad at those speeds. Hence why their patterns go to hell with fast loads. My patterns were terrible with them abs fast steel. I quit using mine as I now shoot fast steel and my patterns are wayyyyyy better with my mueller, Briley and terror chokes which are construction chokes. Even then you have to be careful as a lot of manufactured won't warranty their chokes with fast steel. I know PM won't.


----------



## craigrh13

AaronJohn said:


> If you're using a versamax anything will work :coolgleam


Hell, you could say that about any gas gun. I didn't like the feel of my friends VersaMax.


----------



## AaronJohn

craigrh13 said:


> Hell, you could say that about any gas gun. I didn't like the feel of my friends VersaMax.


Grew up using an 870, so the feel is very natural to me, only said it because it is what I shoot. I thoroughly enjoy shooting most shotguns.


----------



## John Singer

DecoySlayer said:


> I use Sporting Ammo 2 in my 12ga 1 1/8OZ at 1700FPS #5 in the layout boat. I use the same load in #4 later in the season for mallards. I use a Pattermaster short range choke.
> 
> Out of my 20ga I use Fasteel 7/8OZ at 1550FPS #4 shot in the layout boat. I use the same load in #3 for mallards etc. I use a "skeet" choke in the 20ga
> 
> I don't hunt much geese but I have used Remington Hypersteel, #2, Patternmaster short range choke, good success.
> 
> Website for Sporting Ammo 2. They are a Michigan company out of Palms, MI.
> 
> www.sportingammo2.com


Sporting Ammo products are very good.

Their 16 gauge steel #3 is better than any factory load available.

I imagine their 12 and 20 gauge offerings are excellent too.


----------

